# Somebody has one of my babies.



## Sheepshape (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh no! OH took some ewe lambs to breeding market yesterday and took one of my pet lambs by mistake.

I'm gutted....Lily was one of my all-time favourites.

OH says I should contact the buyer....but they could be from a long way off, so I am going to leave things be.....I'm SO sad,though.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 5, 2016)

so sorry to hear


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 5, 2016)

What a heart breaking situation! So sorry for this terrible/unfortunate mistake! There will of course be other lambs... I hope you can have another favorite in time.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 5, 2016)

What a heart breaking situation! So sorry for this terrible/unfortunate mistake! There will of course be other lambs... I hope you can have another favorite in time.


----------



## Kaye (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh I'm so sorry!! This is so sad to hear. I know you must be heartbroken. You will eventually have another favorite. Soon, I hope


----------



## babsbag (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm sorry. That has to be hard and I know you miss her.  I think I would try and contact the buyer, the might be from a long way off, or they might be just around the corner. Never hurts to try.


----------



## TAH (Oct 5, 2016)

That is sad
I am sorry
I agree with basbag it never hurts to try


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry - I would be devastated...    

I would try to locate her, too, but that's me - I still have a hard time with pet vs. livestock.  You have to do what feels right for you.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 5, 2016)

I am so sorry.  That's  so sad. 

I would also try to find her... You never know where she could be.


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry! Any way to find out where she went?  I think I would try.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2016)

Big hugs. I have my favorites too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear this 

Hugs


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh,it's so nice to find like-minded people.

Hubby contacted the salesroom, who gave us the seller. The seller seems agreeable for us to get her back....we offered the lamb who looks very similar plus another lamb as a 'thank you'...the exchange should take place at the weekend.

I would never make a REAL farmer (and it sounds as though I am in good company).I'll keep you informed!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2016)

I think  a lot of us have that special one or two that we just can't part with. I have a 6 year old hen with a bad attitude that I cherish. LOL One of my ewes will BAA at me until I go pet her. We are right there with you.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 6, 2016)

I am so glad that you found her and that they are willing to trade. That is very nice of them and nice of you to compensate them.  

I have two of my first goats that I don't breed anymore, haven't for years, but they aren't going anywhere. One of them, Moonpie, is my all time favorite and the other one, RC, is her sister so she stays too. That is just the way it is. My goats, my heart, I can do as I please.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh I'm so happy!


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm just hoping and praying that it goes through.

I went out to have a close look at one of the two lambs we will take to the farmer who bought Lily. Apart from the fact she has a slightly smaller dark patch at the back of the neck and is slightly thinner (Lily loved her treats), one of them looks identical. It is quite possible that she is an identical twin as Lily came from a triplet birth of  3 ewe lambs who were pretty even in size.

I am very keen to have her back.....she (and two others) are real pets, with Lily being the favourite of the three. If I get her back I'll post a pic.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Oct 6, 2016)

Hope it all goes as planned and you can have your sweet lily back safely


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2016)

How wonderful you were able to find her and so wonderful that they are willing to give her back.

There are still decent people in this world!


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 6, 2016)

Sheepshape said:


> I would never make a REAL farmer


In my book you are


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 6, 2016)

@Sheepshape I could never be a real farmer either, my heart is just too big for animals. Quite frankly I enjoy them more than most people..


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 6, 2016)

I think loving your animals is the most important part of being a "real" farmer. 

And yeah I also prefer most animals to most people...


----------



## TAH (Oct 6, 2016)

I have my pets and I have my ones that will be sold and butchered. I still get attached to my ones for food but I know where they came from how they were raised and know they had a good life. All our animals have a purpose if they don't they go.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 7, 2016)

So happy to hear that you'll be recovering Lily! That's awesome! Looking forward to the reunion pics


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 7, 2016)

Update please!


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 9, 2016)

I have Lily back!
The farmer who bought her fetched the sheep from the field and I picked out who I thought was Lily. She immediately placed her muzzle on my knee and started to rub her head on me.
Since coming home she has followed me around and has rubbed her head on me many times. I'm delighted to have her home.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 9, 2016)

that's great, glad you were able to get Lily home


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 9, 2016)

So happy for you!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 9, 2016)

Wohoo!! 
So happy you got your baby back! I would've done the same for my Nala


----------



## Dage (Oct 9, 2016)

THAT IS SO TOTALLY AWESOME! YAY FOR YOU!


----------



## Kaye (Oct 9, 2016)

SO happy for you!! She's so pretty!! Congrats <3


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 9, 2016)

Glad you got her back! 

She a beautiful animal!


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 9, 2016)

She seems so happy, baa's to me whenever I come out of the house, and rubbing faces with her old friends (one of which is little Lleila in my avatar)


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 9, 2016)

So happy for you, she looks like a sweetie


----------



## TAH (Oct 9, 2016)

YAY


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 10, 2016)

Love the outcome! That's great you've been reunited. Hard to let a cherished pet go.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 11, 2016)

Until I kept sheep, I had assumed they were skittish, not very bright, and lacking in individuality (only because I was a 'Townie' and had had no contact with sheep).I have been amazed by their personalities, intelligence, and, often loving nature. Had I ever thought sheep to be sentient beings?...probably, but not to the extent that they are.The way that they clearly have their friends,can quickly learn where food/escape routes are,  mourn their dead etc. has taught me another life lesson about assumptions not based on observation.

I had known of the intelligence of elephants, dolphins etc. and have always loved and kept dogs, cats etc. I have assumed cows and pigs to be 'quite bright', but the impression always given of sheep was that of a nervous and rather stupid, but loveable, furry lump. These lovely animals I now know can learn their given names quickly, know who they can trust, recognise faces (sheep and human) after even a long period and are generally bright and responsive. 

Keeping chickens, too, I have observed how they, too, are much more capable than I had thought (not to the same extent as sheep, of course).

Though I might have been missing Lily more than she missed me, I am SO glad to have her back with me.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 11, 2016)

I bet she missed you too and is as happy to be home as your are to have her home. I'm glad it had a happy ending and that you followed your heart. God bless the farmer for letting you have here. 

Now put bright pink collars on all your favorites so there will be no more mistakes.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 11, 2016)

so happy!


----------

